# Single Float versus Double Float



## NatM (Mar 18, 2009)

I am about to purchase my first ever float and have read alot of stuff on how single floats should be banned :-( 
I was wondering why they are thought to be dangerous - I only have one pony and they seem to be the cheaper option. Please help me out - Why should I not buy a single float?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Because they are not as stable. They are more prone to tipping because of the narrow wheel base.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

They don't tend to be very stable and just look scary to me, we hardly ever float more than 1 horse but we have a double. I would not put my horse in a single.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Because they are so high and narrow, they are much more prone to fishtailing due to wind, tipping, etc. Basically they are not very stable, as Katie said, due to the narrow wheel base and height. 

I also think they would be a fair bit more claustrophobic for a horse... But that is just my opinion.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

for all the reasons above.
i will never let my horse even be tied to a single let alone go in one. My mates horse is brain damaged due to a single float flipping on a corner. float car and horse were write-off's


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

We have a single float and it isnt your normal single, it has an extra wide wheel base and is super stable, it also has a 3/4 roof and we have painted it light cream colour inside to make it appear bigger. Cessna loads super wilingly into it, just follows me or self loads onto it.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

CessBee said:


> We have a single float and it isnt your normal single, it has an extra wide wheel base and is super stable, it also has a 3/4 roof and we have painted it light cream colour inside to make it appear bigger. Cessna loads super wilingly into it, just follows me or self loads onto it.


They can work.


I trailered my grey all over in a single I purchased. It was not a commercialy built trailer but a custom home made. Double axle and very wide based it was very very stable. It was not built for the tall horses that we have now but for the average 16.0 hh. I had it for many years and took it everywhere and was a godsend for I really could not afford the trailering costs I would have had to pull out.

I personally do not recommend them but the odd one if built right can work.


----------



## NatM (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks,
the single I was looking at seemed narrow and I will definately keep looking for a double float. When it comes to safety you shouldn't take any short cuts.


----------

